# Dates Open for the End of This Month. Seadrift, Tx.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Due to unforeseen circumstances the group I was going to have for a New Year's wading weekend had to cancel.

Dates now Available;
Dec 29th-Jan 1st

Just like I said all summer long, our fishing has been one for the books, and this winter has been no different. With big tide swings due to some strong fronts, we have seen an overload of redfish at times and many solid trout landed as well. Fishing this week has been great, locating bait and some diving pelicans has provided nice catches of trout and reds. I am confident this trend will continue and the bite will be on. Give me a call and let's get some of those family members and friends visiting for the holidays out on the water.

The Winter Discount means, it's $100 off a a trip, it is in effect until February 28th.


----------

